

In case you thought Facebook couldn't get any creepier - cykho
http://www.dailydot.com/business/facebook-drone-company-purchase/

======
sdrothrock
Amazon talks about deploying a drone fleet for delivery and everyone thinks
it's amazing, despite Amazon having a ton of information on all kinds of
people.

Facebook talks about deploying a drone fleet for internet and everyone thinks
it's a creepy invasion of privacy.

What a difference image makes.

~~~
cykho
The big difference for me is Facebook has a bad reputation for abusing privacy
(ask forgiveness rather than permission) and their entire company is based
around the dissemination of personal information. Amazon's drone fleet
delivers at the behest of a user. To me that's the difference between the
paparazzi and the postman.

------
andymoe
Actual article title: "What Facebook can do with a $60 million drone fleet."

